

Scalable Vector Graphics (SVG) 2 [Draft] - ehamberg
http://www.w3.org/TR/2012/WD-SVG2-20120828/

======
ehamberg
Changes from SVG 1.1: <http://www.w3.org/TR/2012/WD-
SVG2-20120828/changes.html>

